# How often do you guys replace U-joints??



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey, I was driving the other day and felt a vibration getting on the highway as if it were a worn U joint. So it got me thinking, how many miles till you guys replace them? I've got 30,800 miles on my truck and have never touched them. I don't really know if this is to long or not. I have herd 10,000 miles but that seems way to excessive to me. Opinions?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

merrimacmill;489364 said:


> Hey, I was driving the other day and felt a vibration getting on the highway as if it were a worn U joint. So it got me thinking, how many miles till you guys replace them? I've got 30,800 miles on my truck and have never touched them. I don't really know if this is to long or not. I have herd 10,000 miles but that seems way to excessive to me. Opinions?


this is my trucks second set and it just hit fifty k. not sure if that helps.


----------



## Lawnscape89 (Nov 28, 2005)

Good question, but I don't routinely change any of the u-joints. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think you should be worried at 30K. I have 65K on my F450 and haven't even thought about changing them...maybe I shouldn't have said that To me, if it's not broke, don't fix it. Although, maybe a routine check of the U-joints wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Lawnscape89;489372 said:


> Good question, but I don't routinely change any of the u-joints. Maybe I'm wrong, but I don't think you should be worried at 30K. I have 65K on my F450 and haven't even thought about changing them...maybe I shouldn't have said that


lol, we won't start that.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

You do grease it though, don't you? The bearings in my u-joint (rear) had to be replaced on my truck after I bought it, with 39,000 miles on it- grease it every few thousand miles and you'll be all set!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

mkwl;489409 said:


> You do grease it though, don't you? The bearings in my u-joint (rear) had to be replaced on my truck after I bought it, with 39,000 miles on it- grease it every few thousand miles and you'll be all set!


I don't have fittings on my trucks and they both have over 160k and there original. My 3500 cab and chassis is a different story though, it has a longer drivshaft and it has had a few sets in it since 2001.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

mine are original on my f350 and i have 80,000 miles on the truck


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Green Grass;489462 said:


> mine are original on my f350 and i have 80,000 miles on the truck


Not your front ones!!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

nope none but i have a front seal that is going out and i have to pull the shaft so i think i am going to replace that one then to be safe


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Green Grass;489490 said:


> nope none but i have a front seal that is going out and i have to pull the shaft so i think i am going to replace that one then to be safe


You might as well, good idea.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i think the problem with my ujoints is that it is a half ton and i make it push lots and lots of snow all the time. Then you figure im driving around with eight hundred in plow weight and six hundred or more out back...........
it doesnt like it.
towing the boat during the rest of the year doesnt help either.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I did mine at about 190k miles. It seems like I do them every 90k or so, but I don't grease them at all. I would rather just do the new ones than mess with the grease!


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

JD Dave;489493 said:


> You might as well, good idea.


I want to be safe instead of sorry


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

It really does have alot to do w/ the driver.
If you rely more often on weight and plow in 2 wd then you'll make a set last alot longer than the guy who uses his 4wd constantly no matter what.
Also does your driver come to a complete stop (the drive train, at least?) before shifting? That'll make 'em wear faster too.
Another thing I see is the operator who doesn't let the weight of the vehicle push the snow up into a pile and basically gets almost stopped and then forces the snow up. Well, thats hard on the drive system.
Its a skill that 1 needs to master and not become lax about once ya get a little tired.
I've got around 38K on my Dodge and still going on originals and I believe our GMC is about 78K and now needs a front Cv to be replaced. The Jeep is fine. Its at 138K and we haven't replaced any since purchasing it used, @ 98K miles.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

Sno4U, thats a pretty good response. I'm the only one that drives the truck and I generally use 4wd when plowing. Almost always if I'm plowing during a storm. But I always come to a complete stop before I shift, and I always use the weight of the truck to push the snow up the pile. Any more opinions?


----------

